# FLC - Fluence Corporation



## ScottMG (30 April 2008)

With the likely hood of Savcor being granted a major contract at the Boddington Gold Mine in WA I envisage a hike in it's SP. Today it was $1.65 it floated at $2 late 2007 just before the market corrected itself in line with the US. A stock to keep an eye on.


----------



## doctorj (30 April 2008)

*Re: SAV - Savcor Group*

Savcor is quite interesting - a company that has a few promising technologies while getting some decent cash flows from concrete rehab and painting and what now.

Their alumina anti-scaling technology has massive potential - the product works and it saves a stack on downtime/lost productivity.


----------



## hitnmiss (1 September 2008)

*Re: SAV - Savcor Group*

Does anyone else follow this stock? It seems to have been taking a pasting lately. I bought at the IPO, it seemed to read well (at least my broker said it did). I bought for the long term but it's certainly headed south since then. This is my first post so excuse any errors,cheers.


----------



## Impala (21 July 2011)

*Savcor*

Anyone got any thoughts about this company. Although loss making, market cap is way undr revenues.


----------



## Impala (30 August 2011)

*Savcor*

This company's market capitalization has reduced to a level far, far below the company's annual revenue - even ignoring the additional consolidated revenue to be accounted for from Savcor's 42% shareholding in Cencorp - listed on Helsinki Exchange. The company clearly faces some debt re-scheduling issues, but appears to be addressing these. A new director has been appointed, formerly of Woodside Energy, which is a good pedigree. the CEO, Dr Hannu Savisalo owns 63% of the company which may be a constraint on share liquidity. Torres Industries has acquired (in 2010) about 10%; the chairman of this company is the chairman who starred in the turn around of Credit Corp. Technology, global distribution and market opportunities look interesting. Worth a punt?


----------



## System (22 December 2015)

On December 22nd, 2015, Savcor Group Limited (SAV) changed its name and ASX code to Emefcy Group Limited (EMC).


----------



## Telamelo (29 March 2016)

*EMC  - Early Achievement of Key Commercial Milestone!*

29/03/16 Emefcy (EMC) is pleased to announce the initial shipment of SABRE modules to its first commercial municipal waste water treatment plant thereby achieving the first commercial goal three months ahead of schedule. 

The plant is expected to be commissioned by the end of Q2 calendar 2016. Once operational, the plant at Ha-Yogev Israel will provide important commercial validation of Emefcy’s SABRE solution at a municipality which will use the treated water for irrigation, providing a reference site for municipal, agricultural and water reuse customers.

“We are proud to ship production units from our factory to our first commercial customer,” said Emefcy CEO Eytan Levy. “All 18 SABRE modules required for the plant have been manufactured and our production line is ready to support the manufacture of thousands of similar modules per year.”

“We expect this first commercial plant to prove to prospective customers and partners that Emefcy’s technology is ready to change the world of waste water treatment,” said Richard Irving, Executive Chairman. 

“This is another important step in our journey, to be followed by international deployments, sales of water instead of product, and our entry into the China market.”


Please dyor as always

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (30 March 2016)

Article below explains the need in China (blew me away).

China’s wastewater volume is comparable to the Yellow River’s annual flow With the largest population in the world, China is easily the top ranked country by the amount of wastewater produced. 

In 2012, the total discharge of wastewater in the country amounted to 68.5 billion tonnes which is in volume terms comparable to the annual flow of the Yellow River of 58 billion m3 per annum. Discharged wastewater comprises of discharge from domestic use (e.g. human waste, washing water, urban runoff) and industrial wastewater. 

These are often labelled “point-source pollution” as there are specific points where the wastewater is discharged. Contrary to point-source wastewater, nonpoint-source wastewater comes from diffused sources such as agriculture, land runoff, precipitation, drainage and seepage, etc. 

China is HUGE. If we can get a foothold here, EMC may become a $3-$5 stock over the next 2 years imho

http://chinawaterrisk.org/resources/analysis-reviews/8-facts-on-china-wastewater/


please dyor

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (1 April 2016)

Telamelo said:


> Article below explains the need in China (blew me away).
> 
> China’s wastewater volume is comparable to the Yellow River’s annual flow With the largest population in the world, China is easily the top ranked country by the amount of wastewater produced.
> 
> ...




EMC gone green again.. (nice bullish candle today)

dyor

Cheers tela


----------



## System (19 July 2017)

On July 19th, 2017, Emefcy Group Limited (EMC) changed its name and ASX code to Fluence Corporation Limited (FLC).


----------



## HelloU (7 August 2018)

bump......another sale.........still unclear if it is the end of the beginning or the beginning of the end.


----------



## HelloU (9 August 2018)

bump.......and next day it is South America................they did say the end of 2018 would be better than the start.......


----------



## Faramir (9 August 2018)

Hi @HelloU
I have been following FLC for a month. I still feel that I do not know enough about Fluence. This week's bounce gives me FOMO. I have no funds anyway. So I am sitting on the sidelines, pondering what would have been. I still did not understand what caused the drop a few months ago.







No trend lines, no comments for this 9 month chart.

Anyone else more converse with FLC - please comment. I like the story of FLC.


----------



## HelloU (9 August 2018)

the beta of the video world.......SP runs along on "it cannot get any lower - can it?" type thoughts and has a history of over promising with revenue.....has never made money........which brings me to the "what happens if the cash runs out before the income comes in" prospective issue.....which is why 2nd half 2018 is so important......cos it was meant to be cash flow positive by now.

The tech itself is very good, with great potential, blah blah blah.........


----------



## So_Cynical (9 August 2018)

Faramir said:


> Anyone else more converse with FLC - please comment. I like the story of FLC.




I like the story as well, been watching and umming and arring.


----------



## HelloU (10 August 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> I like the story as well, been watching and umming and arring.



I do expect a DT or three over the next couple......it has hit the PV scan lists........


----------



## HelloU (23 August 2018)

the goodness of the go ahead for the mexico project today is the 30yr recurrent revenue attached........(assuming that is 30yrs of profitable cash flow...)


----------



## Faramir (1 September 2018)

@HelloU would you know why FLC suffered a pump and dump on 21/Aug/2018?






Yesterday its half yearly results were released:





I really like the story of Fluence. It is such a simple system of shipping containers housing water filtration units to provide clean water. Maybe things will turn around in 6 months.

One very basic calculation: Current Assets/Current Liabilities (98,012/69901) = 1.402. This seems OK to me. The more I look into FLC, the more tempted I become and I feel it will suck me into a vortex of hope. Something doesn't feel right but I do not know how to explain it. If I am wrong, let me know if there is something very positive about FLC.

So I am still sitting on the sidelines - lack of funds.


----------



## HelloU (4 October 2018)

4C due soonish ......the revenue story will have to be revealed in that.


----------



## Faramir (25 October 2018)

A string of positive announcements

San Quintin project commences construction
43yvf81ctjx641.pdf

Agreement for anticipated Aspiral China sales approx USD45M
43z6g0w2qgf4vv.pdf

Fluence secures another strategic MABR sale in the USA
43z7mg236fpdwf.pdf

Fluence secures US$7.6 million NIROBOX order in Egypt
43zcdmy850q4w4.pdf

Today's market correction is not helping






I won't commit real money into this stock. So I may as well choose it for November tipping competition.

Maybe I should wait until FLC makes real money. Its story is still interesting.


----------



## Faramir (26 October 2018)

Trading halt this morning. A Capital Raise. I seem to know how to pick them??? Normally I would panic but today I feel unsettled even though I only picked this stock for a tipping competition.

Do they want more money to build more plants/capacity/machinery etc?? That sounds most logical?? I wonder how much they want? Can’t borrow any money instead because cash flow is too low?

A company like FLC really deserves to succeed - great idea, great opportunities, etc but like many companies in Australia. It’s just very hard with many hurdles to overcome. Providing water to humanity is a positive. I am sold on its story. Business management- that’s a story I need to learn. I wish I can add more to this. I am only trying to add more discussion about stocks. Even if it just asking more questions.


----------



## Faramir (26 October 2018)

Capital Raising Investor Presentation
43znwwqr4xdjr8.pdf

Any thoughts? It is true that 2.7B people are affected by water shortages.

This quarterly report make me say????
43znhdpv2btq8d.pdf

Any views?


----------



## galumay (28 October 2018)

Faramir, my thoughts would be, if you already have a small position, remain patient and see whether the company can execute the business growth as they claim. Continue to check back against their timeline for the move to cash flow positive, confirm the revenue growth stays on track and that it flows through to growth in eps. 

You can always average up as the company releases confirmation of progress in line with expectations and your conviction firms. If they start missing then you always have the option of exiting with less loss of capital.

Having a great narrative is one thing, having the right management team to execute the narrative and translate it to a successful, enduring and profitable business is quite another!

The obvious concern is they barely have enough cash to make it through another quarter - hence the CR.

I dont like the way the presentation talks about EBDITA +ve for 3rd Q 2018 - but doesnt mention negative EPS and cash flow. 

Have you had a look at how much skin in the game management have? Also what sort of incentives are they subject to? Do they align with the business and shareholders or with self interest and short term share price?


----------



## Faramir (28 October 2018)

I have no position. The only "position" I will ever take is for the tipping competition - just for fun. I am sure that Directors do not have much skin in the game but I need to confirm this. @HelloU is right. They are just all talk but I still like the story. It doesn't mean I need to take a position.


----------



## So_Cynical (29 October 2018)

Containerised water treatment strikes me as a little ho hum, i mean its nothing special, water is a good business with a growing market and treatment turning black and grey water into usable water all good, just i dont think FLC has anything special.


----------



## barney (30 October 2018)

Ordinary price reaction to the $33 million cap raise ….. Sophs taking their share of arbitrage I assume?? … Should rise from here


----------



## HelloU (9 April 2019)

do i dare to dream that support is 0.51? .....


----------



## Faramir (24 May 2019)

@HelloU 
Is this the water filtration company that you are talking about? I haven't put one cent into this. I have stopped following this company. Yes, there have been a string of positive announcements. Still, not enough to capture the market's attention - I think. I believe PET is a better water company. My other water company which I did put funds into is a dog. It is really a mining technology company with Water technology added on. I am undecided about FLC. So I am doing NOTHING!!!!


----------



## HelloU (24 May 2019)

Faramir said:


> @HelloU
> Is this the water filtration company that you are talking about? I haven't put one cent into this. I have stopped following this company. Yes, there have been a string of positive announcements. Still, not enough to capture the market's attention - I think. I believe PET is a better water company. My other water company which I did put funds into is a dog. It is really a mining technology company with Water technology added on. I am undecided about FLC. So I am doing NOTHING!!!!
> 
> View attachment 94922



yeah mate prolly a good call atm (strangely where you have the yellow was when my sell triggers popped up at the time of my last post - but i went away on a cruise - the rest is history)

they just cannot seem to spend less than they earn - to put it simply. 

All the excitement was when some fund got onboard and then there was a flurry of fresh blood. i expect that fresh blood has now scabbed and is falling off and part of the current woes ...... they want to list US in a couple of years so will have a fair bit of work to do. At least they have stopped making claims they do not meet but that inability to make profit is the albatross here. The great hope of taking over china seems a little more difficult than expected.
see ya.


----------



## greggles (24 September 2019)

FLC breaking out of an almost two month period of consolidation between 40c and 45c beginning yesterday and extending those gains this morning following today's announcement that it will need to establish a new facility in China's northeast after signing an Investment Cooperation Agreement with The People's Government of Xinglongtai District and Liaoning Huahong New Energy Co., Ltd.

The Agreement will make Fluence the preferred supplier for wastewater treatment equipment for Liaoning Huahong, which has made a volume commitment to purchase Aspiral™ and SUBRE products with a capacity of 52,500 m3/day through the end of 2021 and minimum revenue targets for 2019 and 2020.

Looks like Fluence is starting to make real inroads in the Chinese market. Share price up 9.78% to 50.5c so far today after gapping up this morning. Volume increasing.


----------



## Knobby22 (1 November 2019)

I'm getting keen on this company.


----------



## qldfrog (1 November 2019)

In (with the system) and crying with a SPP under way which is not impressive at all.. .


----------



## barney (1 November 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> I'm getting keen on this company.




After a quick read I tend to agree …. but the price action is still very ambiguous … I suspect the recent large +$36 million cap raise at 44 cents is causing some of the stalling etc but on the flip side ….. they raised a lot of cash at 44 cents

Definitely one to watch for a low entry at the moment if you like the science etc.


----------



## Faramir (1 November 2019)

I am on the sidelines with no funds. I have ever lost interested, so I will admit I am out of touch with Fluence. There's a positive announcement. It climbs to over $0.50. Then it drifts down, then there's another announcement, it climbs up again - only to drift down. Maybe when cashflow is positive? Maybe when share price stops drifting? Maybe when I have funds????? Still too speccy for me. Is it too early, maybe another few years before its technology is accepted and its customer base is big enough to attract more and more customers. We seriously need a hype up Water stocks FOMO theme, just like BNPL stocks experienced in the last couple of years.

Given the drought we have in Australia, not many water are doing well. Wait, we need the rest of the world to endure drought, then maybe Fluence has a chance. I really should investigate Fluence competitors but I'm not that serious about Fluence. Look at competitors if I become serious about Fluence (will it be too late by then???)

Sorry but chart tonight. The only thing I would see is my wannabe emotions going up and down, with FOMO to spice up my emotional reactions every now and then.


----------



## mangojoe (23 January 2020)

@Faramir, yes, it's a bummer that it flies under the radar and keeps going sidewise. I'd disagree with one point though, cause several water stocks actually did well in 2019 (PET, DEM, SDV, CG1). PET overheated. But I also don't understand why FLC gets so little attention, their business seems to be solid and they publish lot of positive news. I find elsewhere people are less picky about being a company not cash positive yet. That some of the big projects are in rather sketchy countries doesn't help I guess. Like the 20m project in Ivory Coast.

I have really big hopes for it though. Their product could not be easier to deploy on site in the worst conditions. And conditions worsen all around the planet sadly.


----------



## mangojoe (25 January 2020)

From a Oct '19 publication of DEM


----------



## rederob (26 February 2020)

Fluence issued some 81M shares last October through a placement at 44cps.
FLC share price closed today at 30cps.
In between, a few million options were not exercised by directors and employees as the share price had dipped below offer.
FLC has geographic exposure of production and projects to COVID-19 and this has weighed heavily on their current share price.
The interesting flipside is that FLC's water treatment products would benefit China as COVID-19 appears to be transmittable through sewage.
Maybe a bottom-up approach to investing is needed?


----------



## rederob (27 February 2020)

A quick side note: today is the first since COVID-19 broke out that more new cases were reported outside of China than in China itself.  Moreover, Chinese leadership has just asked industries in unaffected regions to return to full production.  
Unfortunately FLC has a manufacturing facility relatively close to Wuhan (region next door) so is unlikely to get back to full production for now.
I don't own FLC shares, but I reckon a dabble at 25 cents would be worth a punt.  That said, the falling knife of COVID-19 has deeper to cut, and this is one for picking up after it safe to so.


----------



## Faramir (28 April 2020)

I am picking FLC for May 2020 Tipping competition.

Hoping for more announcements like these:
Expects to be Cash Flow Positive
44h97sp1lyj19j.pdf

Hopefully, the next Quarterly Report will be much better than this Quarterly Report:
44h977m9nn5png.pdf

Still a speccy to me - no funds - again I won't put real money into this company but I hope things do go well for FLC.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 July 2020)

FLC has achieved positive operating cashflow for the quarter ended June 30 (Q2 2020) in line with previous guidance.

cash from $16m to $20m


----------



## HelloU (29 July 2020)

HelloU said:


> yeah mate prolly a good call atm (strangely where you have the yellow was when my sell triggers popped up at the time of my last post - but i went away on a cruise - the rest is history)
> 
> they just cannot seem to spend less than they earn - to put it simply.
> 
> ...



Wow, a year ago....
Some sort of $50M line of credit or something today, and 4C tmoz?. Much of the above post is still true and the trend is still down (but it cannot keep going down forever - that is a fact). Maybe less risk of a CR may help the share price (and why I am posting this)
DNH (singed only)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 September 2020)

not enough to tempt me into the water:

_"Securing this [$3.2 million] project further strengthens Fluence’s position as a growing and innovative provider of water treatment solutions in Egypt.  Together with the US$7.6 million NIROBOXTM Smart Products Solution desalination plant ordered in October 2018, and our US$20 million order for the New Mansoura desalination plant awarded in March 2019, this latest contract further reinforces two key elements of Fluence’s growth strategy: a focus on desalination solutions for geographies urgently addressing water shortages, and providing innovative water solutions to help build sustainable communities.” _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 November 2020)

_- am still keeping an eye on FLC. Maybe,just maybe ...._

Fluence repositions strategy to focus on Membrane Activated Biofilm Reactor and Smart Products Solutions, changes MD & CEO, and reaffirms guidance

*Summary *
1. Strategic repositioning is designed to focus primarily on three (3) key segments:
....  MABR wastewater solutions in China and Southeast Asia;
.... NIROBOX TM desalination solutions in the Middle East and Southeast Asia; and
.... the Ivory Coast water treatment project
2. Continued development of strategic channel distribution partners and further improvement of operational efficiencies
3. Effective immediately, Richard Irving, Chairman, will also assume the role of CEO, replacing Henry Charrabé
*2020 guidance reaffirmed *
• EBITDA positive for the full year (excluding any one-time costs)
• US$32 million in SPS sales
• US$9 million in recurring revenue






(fortune favours the brave. Missed the recent run; don't HOLD)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 April 2021)

still bouncing around the bottom, up 10% on new contracts but only to 23c

.... _and some interesting* semantics *__in the Announcement_

*Fluence Announces Key Orders In China and SE Asia *
_ 
• First Multi-Unit Orders From Two National State-Owned Enterprises in China 
• First Sales For Wastewater Reuse In China – Key Part of China’s New 5 Year Plan 
• First Multi-Unit NIROBOX Sale in Taiwan _
*• *_Orders total US$4.6 million with_ _follow-on business anticipated_ 


1. Fluence Secures First Volume Order From Three Gorges
- awarded its first volume contract for the Yangtze River Great Protection Program managed by *China *Three Gorges Group Corporation - worth an aggregate of US$2.2 million and involve a total of 29 Aspiral MABR units.

2. China Rail Order – First In China For Wastewater Reuse
- an additional contract by Beijing *China *Railway .... worth US$28K for two (2) Aspiral Micro units to treat and reuse wastewater at sites including Beijing.  This is the first wastewater reuse project for Fluence in China. 

3. Secures First Multi-Unit NIROBOXTM Order in Taiwan
- awarded a US$2.4 million contract to supply three (3) NIROBOXTM units to drought-stricken *Taiwan*


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 October 2021)

Hasn't moved the dial, but a good win.

*Fluence Secures US$8.5M MABR Order in Cambodia *
• Largest MABR plant to date will treat wastewater for 160,000 people
• Due to commence operation in H1 2022
• Third MABR plant in Cambodia 
• X-WATER to be Fluence’s exclusive partner in Cambodia
.


----------

